
TV Stations: Get a Clue About Adobe Flash - jmartellaro
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/tv_stations_get_a_clue_about_adobe_flash/
======
derleth
> During the recent fires, checking the news with my iPad, I was often
> confronted with a notice that I needed Adobe Flash to view a video. Now when
> it’s in the course of everyday technology kerfuffles, it’s an annoyance.
> However, I can see how a family, trying to view local news and weather in an
> emergency, when confronted with such a notice, would be outraged.

Maybe it's time to mandate that mobile platforms support flash, since it _is_
so vital in emergencies.

